# experation date on power bait



## udot110a (Jan 20, 2008)

I have never seen a experation date on power bait.. So is there a general rule that should be used 1,2,3 months?


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I have had PB in my fishing box for about 10 years. Obviously I don't use it much. But I will be a little carefull opening it and won't do it in an inclosed area. :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dont know but just buy another jar of it. Then you'll be safe for sure and it will only put you out 3 bucks...


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I think that stuff has a shelf life of 100 years  But I'm no expert haven't used the stuff in a long long time. Funny thing though I came across a jar that I bought when it was first out and was sold only in that mustard yellow color must have been from 1989-1990 still looked and smelt the same just a little dried out was all.. I donated it to the Angling section of the Smithsonian 8)


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

The expiration date is the date you find it too hard to put it on a hook anymore.


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

i've been using the same jar of pb for 2 years and i'm still catching fish.
as long as you keep the lid on tight. its lasts for years.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> The expiration date is the date you find it too hard to put it on a hook anymore.


Just chew on it a little... softens right back up.


----------



## tbone (Jul 23, 2009)

I have some in my tackle box that I bet is at least three years old and I still use it. I know I have caught fish with it. I will generally use it until it is to hard to put my finger in. With that being said, I have wondered if the attractant/scent in it decreases over time making it not as effective. I also watch to see if it still floats in the water prior to me casting. If it doesn't float still, I know it's to old to use.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I have some in my tackle bag that is probrably 3 or 4 years old. As long as your still able to put it on a hook then I think its still good. 

Probrably after 1 year max then is is no longer safe for human consumption!!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

They found some in a glacier up in Alaska from the last millenium. Still good to go. :wink:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

A couple of years? heck, that's nothing.. My ole' man still has a couple of bottles of Zekes bait, garlic and original flavor in his tackle box. I think they quit making that stuff in the late 80's? Still catches fish too! :? I think that stuff is one molecule short of plastic.  

Keep the lid on tight and that stuff will stay good for decades.

Anyone ever remember that Targee cheese stuff? It was about 99% grease and dried up after 24 hrs of opening.. You were lucky if it stayed on the hook after one cast! :lol:


----------

